# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Banwave, RIP accounts.

## slatprh

Looks like Blizzard are currently processing a banwave. One of my accounts was hit, but other was not. Both using the same cheat but only using rage settings on 1. Which looks more like a manual ban wave being processed than automated.

RIP 2016, another great hero lost.

----------


## eshockerman

Im so ****ing pissed I literally run the hack 1 time which was yesterday and I get banned on my only overwatch account I just bought and now the sale is over  :Frown: ( ****ing people told me that the hack is undetected, I used overjoint btw

----------


## slatprh

> Im so ****ing pissed I literally run the hack 1 time which was yesterday and I get banned on my only overwatch account I just bought and now the sale is over ( ****ing people told me that the hack is undetected, I used overjoint btw


Use a cheat, reap the consequences.

----------


## Dante

I'm going to sue Blizzard, who wants to join me? :gusta:

----------


## jup234

ill join you, we'll have a solid class action lawsuit

----------


## PixlFX

no ban here lol

----------


## Marco737

Me ban, no goat, dont want ban pls fix.

----------


## DvASystems

Cry about your bans here 2: Electric Bogaloo

Please use this thread

----------

